# Getting them out of the cage



## iradogs (Jul 26, 2013)

I've never touched a bird before and I'm unsure of how to go about cleaning the cage. I've been researching as much as I can about birds and most sources suggest not touching or holding the bird until they go up to you and aren't afraid. My husband tilted the travel crate-thing to get them to go in the cage. Any time they see my hand in the cage, they hiss and either climb away or lunge to bite me. Do I have to take them out of the cage to do the weekly deep-clean?


----------



## Shannon_c (Jul 18, 2013)

it depends with what type of cage you have, mine clips and the cage separates and comes off the bottom part. if yours is similar to mine, i un-clip the cage and then someone comes and holds a towel covering the bottom of the cage im moving. i then pop the top bit on the floor, clean the bottom then do the same back, luckily my cockatiel just looks at me and doesn't fly around her cage so now i dont even need a towel. but like i said it depends on the cage!
shannon


----------



## iradogs (Jul 26, 2013)

Mine has a slide out tray and a biggish front door.


----------

